# geek



## Waugh

When I saw them playing in our school, I thought nothing was as cool as they were and to be walking down the same hallway as them was a rare privilege! (God, what a geek I was).
 
Aujourd'hui le sens de geek a évolué pour concerner plus spécifiquement les fou d'informatique et de nouvelles technologie, et en même temps il n'existe pas de traduction directe visiblement... Ici le sens est plus ancient, je pensais le traduire pas "taré" ou "cinglé", sans préciser plus car le contexte permet de comprendre je pense...
 
merci !


----------



## Gil

Quel nul...


----------



## ran

en language de jeunes : quel _nerd _, sinon tu as aussi : _quelle enflure_, _quel tocard_, mais tout cela me semble trop informel? Tout dépend du ton que tu peux utiliser.

Le plus correct, et qui respecte le sens serait : "quel pauvre gars j'étais !"
ou _quel pauvre type j'étais._


----------



## Waugh

ha bon c'est dans ce sens plutot.. je pensais que le coté "obsédé/passionné" devait rester quand même... Quel blaireau devrait coller aussi alors lol


----------



## Sev

quel idiot, quel imbécile...


----------



## xav

Le sens, donc la traduction, dépend un peu de qui il parle... Ce n'est pas la même chose s'il s'agit de jolies étudiantes ou d'enfants.


----------



## Waugh

il parle de lui même dans ses souvenirs d'écolier.


----------



## Agnès E.

Barjo(t) ?


----------



## Kelly B

_Polar_ s'emploie toujours? C'était la traduction que nous avons appris au lycée, mais ce n'était pas très récent....

Geek pourrait signifier pas cool, tout simplement; la plupart des mots déjà suggerés me semble un peu sévères. (Il se peut que je ne les comprenne pas dans touts leurs sens.)


----------



## emma42

"Comme j'etais gauche!"?


----------



## Waugh

je pense qu'ils sont plutot justes, dans le sens "crétin", "idiot" = fool , ce n'est pas si sévère que ça je trouve.


----------



## french4beth

peut-être « twit » (North America)

I know, it's an anglicisme...


----------



## Nath0811

je pense à bouffon. 

Quel bouffon j'étais! 

ou tarte...


----------



## Waugh

oui j'y avais pensé à bouffon, ou blaireau, c'est peut être un peu familier je sais pas mais en tout cas c'est ce que je verrai le plus dans ce style de langage parlé.


----------



## LV4-26

J'aime bien bouffon ou blaireau, je trouve que ça rend bien l'idée de geek (on est toujours le geek des autres )
En tous cas, je pense qu'il ne faut pas aller trop loin dans l'argotique. Le style n'est pas familier, ici. Même cette phrase (God, what a geek I was) est bien construite. S'il avait voulu être moins formel, il aurait très bien pu dire qque chose du genre _man, was I a geek !
_


----------



## emma42

Absolument.


----------



## Waugh

Et là tu penses que blaireau ou bouffon va trop loin dans l'argot, ou que c'est juste ce qu'il faut ?


----------



## emma42

Peut-etre un peu loin, mais, quand meme - "le style n'est pas familier"


----------



## Waugh

d'accord, dommage ça me plaisait bien. lol


----------



## Kelly B

On the other hand, it's not as though "geek" itself is a sophisticated word. He could have said "socially inept." I'm not sufficiently familiar with the level of the word "blaireau," (which I like, according to what I can find) to compare them properly, but even if the sentence structure is proper, the English word is not terribly so.


----------



## emma42

Yes, I agree with that as well.  Must stop sitting on the fence...


----------



## Kiwisprout

Waugh said:
			
		

> When I saw them playing in our school, I thought nothing was as cool as they were and to be walking down the same hallway as them was a rare privilege! (God, what a geek I was).


 
Je crois que le ton est plutôt familier - c'est du bon anglais mais l'utilisation de "God" et de "cool" me fait penser à quelqu'un qui parle à ses amis (ou qui leur ecrit). Et donc vous pouvez utiliser les mots plus familiers que vous aimez.

 
Kiwisprout


----------



## Gil

Spontanément, j'aurais traduit:
"Putain, quel con je faisais."  
C'est probablement trop simple pour ce que vous cherchez...

Edit:  ...j'aurais adapté...au lieu de j'aurais traduit.
Je viens de lire la réaction de KellyB


----------



## Kelly B

God = putain?! 

Only if you're in the middle of that other thread.


----------



## Nath0811

Kelly B said:
			
		

> God = putain?!
> 
> Only if you're in the middle of that other thread.


 
Punaise serait plus poli dans ce cas...


----------



## Gil

Kelly B said:
			
		

> God = putain?!
> 
> Only if you're in the middle of that other thread.



You mean the four-star one?


----------



## LV4-26

Bouffon ou blaireau me vont parfaitement. Je voulais juste dire qu'il ne fallait pas aller au-delà. 
Je ne sais pas si je traduirais _God._ Je crois que je dirais un truc du genre
_(le blaireau fini !)
(le bouffon total !)
(quel abruti !)

_ou un peu moins lapidaire_
(non mais quelle andouille !)
(qu'est-ce que jétais nul, quand même !)
(qu'est-ce que je pouvais être nul)
_


----------



## Kiwisprout

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> ou un peu moins lapidaire
> 
> _(qu'est-ce que jétais nul, quand même !)_


 
Je crois que ça sonne très bien!


----------



## ran

J'aime beaucoup l'idée de Gil d'utiliser le verbe faire : quel bouffon/bouffon/abruti je faisais. C'est vraiment bien, car on garde un bon niveau de langue au niveau formulation, ordre des mots dans la phrase tout en utilisant un mot familier.

Very nice one,  Gil


----------



## Waugh

"quel nul" manque un peu de pèche je trouve, ça fait plat, ça manque un peu d'agressivité.


----------



## emma42

Mais "geek" n'est pas bien aggresif.


----------



## Waugh

oui oui, "agressif" est peut être exagéré comme mot, je veut dire que pour moi geek est plus proche de "crétin" que de "nul" ... Mais bon, c'est pas moi le spécialiste ici malheureusement... lol


----------



## emma42

Oui, Waugh, j'en suis d'accord!


----------



## ran

Dear Emma,

Although it seems that it should be correct to say "j'en suis d'accord", with the en referring to ce que tu as écrit dans le post précédent, I regret to tell you it is not. The specialists of this forum might explain you why, as for me, I can't. I only can tell you we say : [je suis]d'accord avec toi, je trouve aussi, c'est aussi mon avis etc.

Je trouve aussi que nul est moins bon que crétin dans ce cas. Plus de mépris dans le terme crétin.


----------



## Gil

Waugh said:
			
		

> oui oui, "agressif" est peut être exagéré comme mot, je veut dire que pour moi geek est plus proche de "crétin" que de "nul" ... Mais bon, c'est pas moi le spécialiste ici malheureusement... lol



Autre piste:


> The circus sideshow is the source of the word geek, “a performer who engaged in bizarre acts, such as biting the head off a live chicken.


----------



## emma42

Merci, Ran.


----------



## emma42

Gil!  J'aime bien ca!


----------

